# Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

Selber Wurstmachen hat was - bei Martin immer mit vollem Programm und allem was man braucht, da geht dann locker ne halbe Sau drauf.

Der hat alles Gerät was man braucht, da ist das alles kein Thema, von Ahle Worscht bis gerauchtem Bauch, Weggewerg bis Leberwurscht - EIN GEDICHT!!!

Für mich als Single schon anders.....

Aber schnelle, selber gemachte "nackerte" Bratwürschte geht ruckzuck - 10 Minuten Arbeit max..

Kilo Hack gemischt, 150 Gramm grünen Speck/Flomen gewolft (hab ich so beim Metzger bestellt und einvakuumieren lasen, muss ich nur immer rechtzeitig auftauen), 22 Gramm Salz und 12 - 13 Gramm von meiner Gewürzmischung 
(für 10 mal folgende Menge:
23 Gramm Pfeffer schwarz
5 Gramm Muskatblüte 
2,5 Gramm Ingwerpulver
50 Gramm Majoran)

Alles in Küchenmaschine oder mit Handmixer mit Knethaken durchkneten lasen (ca. 3 Minuten, bis man sieht, dass es eine homogene Masse ist.

Portionieren (ca. 110 Gramm/Wurst) .

Auf Alufolie/Backpapier in eine Form setzen, befeuchten mit Wasser und bei ca. 70 grad im Ofen mit Deckel (oder Alufolie  abdecken) garen lassen.

Je nachdem wie dick man rollt braucht das dann 40 -  60 min im Ofen.

Kann man dann direkt frisch braten oder auch frosten um bei Bedarf immer was zu haben.

Schmecken mir absolut klasse und nix drin, was man nicht kennt/weiss..

*Bilder dazu:*

Ausgangsmaterial






fertig zum kneten





geknetet





gewogen, geformt, befeuchtet





fertig für Ofen





gegarte Nackerte





fertig zum frosten





Gebratenes "Versucherle" (leider unscharf, wollte schnell versuchen) 





Kann natürlich auch per Spritzsack in Därme gefüllt werden wie richtige Bratwurst!

So oder so:
Schmeckt klasse!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst*

Bist du dir mit den *50 gr. Majoran* wirklich sicher? In so einer Gastrodose sind 80 gr. verpackt. Ich liebe Majoran, aber das wäre mit etwas zu viel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst*

LESEN:
Für 10 Kilo Fleisch und 1,5 Kilo Speck/Flomen!!!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *(für 10 mal *folgende Menge:
> 23 Gramm Pfeffer schwarz
> 5 Gramm Muskatblüte
> 2,5 Gramm Ingwerpulver
> 50 Gramm Majoran)



Sind dann ca. 13 Gramm der Mischung pro Kilo Fleisch/150 Gramm Speck/Flomen


> 22 Gramm Salz und 12 - 13 Gramm von meiner Gewürzmischung


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber schnelle, selber gemachte "nackerte" Bratwürschte geht ruckzuck - 10 Minuten Arbeit max..
> 
> Kilo Hack gemischt, 150 Gramm grünen Speck/Flomen gewolft (hab ich so beim Metzger bestellt und einvakuumieren lasen, muss ich nur immer rechtzeitig auftauen), 22 Gramm Salz und 12 - 13 Gramm von meiner Gewürzmischung
> (für 10 mal folgende Menge:
> ...



Du hast aber gar nicht geschrieben, wie viel Fleisch es sein soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst*

Fleisch steht doch da (Grundmenge):


> Kilo Hack gemischt, 150 Gramm grünen Speck/Flomen gewolft



Gut, dass Du nachgefragt hast, falls das missverständlich war!!

DANKE!!!!!!

DAS ist Grunderezept, genau wies da steht:


> Kilo Hack gemischt, 150 Gramm grünen Speck/Flomen gewolft (hab ich so beim Metzger bestellt und einvakuumieren lasen, muss ich nur immer rechtzeitig auftauen), 22 Gramm Salz und 12 - 13 Gramm von meiner Gewürzmischung


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst*

Das Rezept ist prima. Wär ja ewig schad, wenn sich wer wegen einem Tippfehler alles verhunzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst*

grins - wenn Du für 11,5 Masse Gewürze auf 1,15 Kilo haust, musste hart im Nehmen sein... 
;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (19. August 2017)

*AW: Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst*

Schönes Rezept, erinnert an Berliner Currywurst


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Selbermachen: Darmlose 10-Minutenbratwurst*

ist auch klasse als Currywurst (frühstücke ich an guten Tagen so;-))


----------

